# 1939 Chevy Delivery by Monogram



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thought you guys would like to see this Monogram 1939 Chevy Delivery model I built back in 1990 when I was in high school. It's not the greatest, but shows you what I was doing when I was younger.

This kit is painted in a Metallic Purple that I painted my 1974 Toyota Corolla. It was left over automotive paint.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Looks good Trevor. I actually bought this kit for the decals.


Chris


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh crap, I remember those things.


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

That's cool ... dig that purple!!!


----------

